
Is Working on Weekends the Secret to a Successful, Happy Work-Life Balance? - cryptozeus
https://www.fastcompany.com/3021090/is-working-on-weekends-the-secret-to-a-successful-happy-wo
======
cryptozeus
*sharing this as we go into the weekend.

Do many here work through the weekend ? Not because you have to but you want
to. Have you see any difference through your weekdays ?

